# PHOTOS from the Smyrna, GA show



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

No rhyme or reason...


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

last one


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't see any Paterson bottles, so that can't be a serious show...[8D]


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

Paterson collectors were checked at the door


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 8, 2013)

thanks you for the pictures. some nice looking stuff


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like you have a lot of younger collectors there too. Most of our shows look like an old timers convention[] nice bottles too!!


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2013)

Bubba, missed seeing you there. It was a pretty good crowd.  I traded a bottle for 37.5 pounds of copper, bought a couple of common bottling works bottles from Atlanta and traded for a nice upgrade of an ACL Classic City from Athens, an sold a few bottles to boot.  A good day for me.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for taking us along, Tom,

 That Radway is Psyk in the best possible way.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 9, 2013)

i've only ever been to the columbia show. don't do much traveling. one reason i always enjoy the pictures from differenr shows


----------



## T D (Jun 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Thanks for taking us along, Tom,
> 
> That Radway is Psyk in the best possible way.





> That Radway is Psyk in the best possible way.


 

 I agree.  I would have a hard time with someone wanting to tumble all that cool off[8D]

 Thanks Bubba, I enjoy taking and posting...


----------



## sandchip (Jun 9, 2013)

I can see my ugly @ss in the first pic at Jim Scharnagel's table.  He always has some really nice bottles.  TD, thanks for taking the time to take pictures and I meant to contact you before the show, 'cause I would've been glad to bring the green Carstarphen's Pale Dry that I posted in your thread.  You're welcome to it if you can use it in your collection.

 This was pulled out from under the table for me to grope.  The guy's brother was the one who bagged it on ebay the other day.  Never thought I'd get to see one in person, and what a whiskey.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  T D
> 
> .


 

 Ahh a home county bottle. Cox. Norristown Pa "Montgomery co" 

 I still have the one I dug in a dump as a kid.It got a lot older since I dug it[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I don't see any Paterson bottles, so that can't be a serious show...[8D]


 
 Just think, if all there was were Paterson bottles in this world,wouldn't it be a boring hobby? We would have a forum  called Antique_Bottles.Paterson. In July we all head to Shupps Grove Paterson Bottle show. Yea[]


----------



## T D (Jun 9, 2013)

Sandchip is that you in the burnt orange T talking to Jim?

 I was set up to the right of Jim Daniels (his right)


----------



## T D (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh, and WOW on the whiskey!!


----------



## sandchip (Jun 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  T D
> Sandchip is that you in the burnt orange T talking to Jim?


 
 Yessir.


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 10, 2013)

TD

 Saw you at the show. I talked to you when you were buying the copper, I had the Mr. Peanut hat on[]


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 11, 2013)

That green Knoxville druggist is nice.

 Do they REALLY get $30.00 for a Rochester Duffy's down south? I can't sell them for 5.00 here.

 Thanks for the show pics.
 Bill


----------



## glass man (Oct 14, 2013)

Really miss going to this show!Went to it when it was the ATLANTA SHOW..in the 70's and has been held in diff. places over the years..had some wonderful times!!JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, those were the days when it was held in that gym over in Decatur.  Always a treat for me as a kid.


----------

